# Installing GCC on mandriva



## anuvrat_parashar (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi guys there is a bit of problem.
gcc is required for installing softwares. And its not there in my installation of Mandirva presently. I know that I can install it from the setup disk, but I dont have access to it untill next week. So how do I go about installing it?

I downloaded gcc source tarball and tried to install that. But to my surprise this one even expects gcc to be present in the system.. .how ridiculuous?

 help me out guys.


----------



## bashphoenux (Oct 12, 2009)

in console login as root and type

```
urpmi gcc
```

or, in the control center >> software >> install, remove & update software
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
in console login as root and type

```
urpmi gcc
```

or, in the control center >> software >> install, remove & update software


----------

